# Ultimate Cattle Panel Greenhouse



## MutzFarm (Mar 9, 2015)

We built this awesome greenhouse with us and other people like us in mind. If you have a little knowledge of building things with your hands you can do this also.

We put it on skids. You know how it is when you are starting your homestead and your building pens, shacks, sheds, barns, fences, etc. and the day comes where you say only if I would of put it over there instead of here. Well this design can be moved every growing season if you like. Put it in the sun in the winter and then drag it to the shade in the summer.

We built it on our goose neck trailer because it provides a flat surface for us to work on and if a customer orders one its ready for transport.

You can also see how we did the shelves, automatic window opener and our door latch.

This design can be used for other things like a chicken tractor, animal shelter, temporary shed, etc.

Hope yall enjoy it.


----------



## MutzFarm (Mar 9, 2015)

We have instructional videos to help you build one like ours.


----------

